# New puppy help



## k2hotaling (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi there! We just got our first pitbull. She is 8 wks old. She is cute, stubborn and full of energy. I have a small dog who is 6 and the puppy is too rough to play with so my older dog does not like her and tries to avoid her. When the puppy is being calm we try to get them next to each other but then the nipping starts. They are ok when they eat though. I don't plan on leaving them alone together but it is stressful right now because they cant both be on the floor at the same time. I really don't like keeping them separated but I am afraid of fighting. Any advice on how to teach the puppy to "play nice". She can get very hyper when playing and is already bigger and stronger than the other dog. I do have her signed up for puppy classes but that doesn't start for 2 wks. I want to have a well rounded pitbull but she can already be hard to handle. I have no problem telling her who is boss and am very consistent with training. But she is already showing signs of doing what she wants. Any advice would be great!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum k2hotaling. The puppy is just being a puppy, if they're not sleeping, they want to eat or play. The nipping is normal but the pup needs to learn to stop when told by you or told by the other dog. 
Try keeping the dogs separate and spending time with the pup trying to wear it out some. Play fetch, tugging, short walks (long walks when it's older). Give it some mental challenges like finding the treat or one of it's favorite toys etc. The object is to wear it down so it is more cal. Then don't force it but let the two dogs find each other and supervise like you have been. You have every reason to fear fighting and should always be watching for signs of it. 
Puppy classes are a good idea and keep firm on who is boss. These are head strong dogs and you have to be even more so. 

Now, what is your new girls name and we all like pictures here. How about sharing some or lots with us. I wish you many happy years together.

Joe


----------

